# Installing Game F1 Challenge 99-02



## euskosoft (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi erverybody,
I have never used BSD and I would like to know if I can install correctly the "F1 Challenge 99-02" game.

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 25, 2009)

It's a windows game. You may be able to install it using wine but there are no guarantees.


----------



## euskosoft (Sep 28, 2009)

I see Wine is a windows application for Linux, BSD, Solaris and Mac OS X. Ok, I will try it, thank you.


----------

